# Porsche 911 , 996 Carrera 4S Basalt Black (2003)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

Happy New Year all,

This Porsche was finished today after a three day paint correction detail ,
the owner asked me if I could improve the quality of the paint plus a small mishap that he had with the front bumper .

A lady reversed into his Porsche and caused some deep scuff marks on his front bumper . I tried several polishes including Xpert but unfortunately  they just didn't have enough corrective power to remove those deep scuff marks and scratches which this Porsche was covered with.

All of the washing was done with Freedom One Waterless wash as I was in an underground car park, the wheels were cleaned with AutoGlym PM3 and later rinsed with Freedom One Waterless I went through a lot of MF Towels to get this car clean .

I clayed the whole car and then went over it again with the CarPro Eraser to remove any oils or film which remained on the surface due to the waterless wash.

Not the best way to wash a car, I didn't have much of a choice really I just had to do the best I could with what I had .

I settled for M105 and M205 to do the job , it was time to try this combination with the New Optimum Microfiber Buffing Pads .

As you will see from the following photos 99% of the paint correction was carried out with the M105 and Optimum Microfiber Cutting Pad and then refined with M205 and Lake Country 7.5" CCS White Polishing Pads also Buff and Shine Hexlogic 7.5" Finishing Pad all done with the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA at full speed !

The only exception were I didn't use the MF Buffing pads were the head lights which were corrected with LC Purple Wool Pad and M105 !

Products used









So on with the correction !





































Paint readings were taken the bonnet having the highest readings due to a repaint job five months ago to repair stone chips .





































50/50 done with M015 and Optimum MF Pads and Flex DA Polisher 












































































































50/50 cowl



















Products used to get to this , LSP complements of Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant ( two coats over 24 hrs )







































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write up I hope you have enjoyed it .

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work Mario :thumb:

Happy New Year buddy


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work Mario :thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year buddy


*Thanks Mike ,

Happy New Year to you as well buddy :thumb:

I'm going to bed now it's 10.21 pm ( 22.21) night time got to get up early for work !

Mario *


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work once again Mario.

Happy New Year to mate.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Mario.
Happy 2012 !!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice work mario  What do you think about freedom one?
They sell their products here in Slovenia too, they claim you can wash a car 6-7 times with 1 bottle, is this true 

Oh and..


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work Mario, the car looks great!:thumb:

Happy New Year!:wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always mario. Parking leaves a lot to be desired though 

Happy new year buddy


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Great improvement!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Mario! Looks stunning now!

How are you getting on with those Optimum pads?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..looks amazing now..


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> awesome work once again Mario.
> 
> Happy New Year to mate.


*Thanks buddy !

Happy New Year to you as well .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maesal said:


> Great work Mario.
> Happy 2012 !!


*Thanks Mario , Happy 2012 to you too :wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


*Thanks buddy :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> nice work mario  What do you think about freedom one?
> They sell their products here in Slovenia too, they claim you can wash a car 6-7 times with 1 bottle, is this true
> 
> Oh and..


*Thanks Ziga , I don't mind the Freedom Waterless Wash it does it's job like all Waterless Washes more or less !

That is a lot of rubbish, if you were to wash a car with using very little product you would end up with swirl city :wall:

How did you know I had a cat? Her name is Lolly ! ( Her breed is Bangal) 
She loves the warmth of my laptop 









Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Excellent work Mario, the car looks great!:thumb:
> 
> Happy New Year!:wave:


*Thanks John, glad you like it mate !

Happy New Year to you too :wave:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Top work as always mario. Parking leaves a lot to be desired though
> 
> Happy new year buddy


*Thanks Matt !

Yes, I know , I complained about it but they wouldn't listen 

Happy New Year buddy !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Great improvement!


*Thanks Bruno :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice one Mario! Looks stunning now!
> 
> How are you getting on with those Optimum pads?


*Thanks Matt, glad you like it mate !

I like them , however, they are not perfect what I mean by that you will always use wool or foam to correct a car .

The Cutting is aggressive enough to correct quickly and the Polishing is light enough to finish down nicely.

You cannot reply on this technology alone at least for now .
These pads tent to leave a bloom ( haziness) which can be rectified by using a foam finishing pad and a fine polish .
They do cut very quickly depending on the type of compound or polish you are using compared to the Mequiar's System the Optimum won't break down even at high speeds with machines like the Flex XC 3401 VRG Forced Rotation 
Dual Action Polisher which will destroy anything that is flimsy .

It will not delaminate even after repeated usage with Flex XC 3401 VRG DA or the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary .

When you are using a rotary caution should be used as it doesn't like high speeds it tends to grab if used beyond 1200 rpm !

Keep speeds below 1200rpm !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..looks amazing now..


*Thanks Tony :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Happy New Year guys and thank you for your kind comments as always they are very much appreciated.

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

A Great 2012 for you Mario and Family.

What a great job you did there , huge turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> A Great 2012 for you Mario and Family.
> 
> What a great job you did there , huge turnaround :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, I hope you have a great 2012 as well as your family !

Thanks once again much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------

